# Looking for gear quick



## Johnnybravo1978 (May 29, 2015)

I have dealt with many different sources for gear but when it comes to super fast delivery and legit gear napsgear is my go to hands down...they even run specials at times so u can get some great pricing and I don't think there's any min order .... I have put in atleast 8 orders and recieved everything ... Best site for big gains if your a serious bodybuilder....


----------



## bronco (May 29, 2015)

Napsgear is complete shit and you are a fuking troll. GTFO


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

I edited your post bc you're not allowed to post links and also bc you are the worst shill in recent history. 

Welcome to UGBB and enjoy the neg train about to ran on your no longer virgin ass


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2015)

Eat dick n die troll....


----------



## DF (May 29, 2015)

Dammit!  I've given out too much rep!

I'll be back!


----------



## tunafisherman (May 29, 2015)

Send me about 10 grand and I will mail you gso labeled whatever you want...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Send me about 10 grand and I will mail you gso labeled whatever you want...



It's cheaper if you just recycle the oil from your car engine....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

DF said:


> Dammit!  I've given out too much rep!
> 
> I'll be back!



Don't wait too long DF. You don't want to miss your front row seat


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2015)

#Naps4life


----------



## event462 (May 29, 2015)

Be cool guys! He seems legit! I would send $ in a sec! Or am I being naive...?


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2015)

Naps is hardcore........shit!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 29, 2015)

Ahhhh my first neg of the day. Feels fukkin great!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 29, 2015)

Is anyone else getting tired of this bs?

These guys are coming out of the wood work it seems, must be that time of the season


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

Quick and naps should never be used in the same swntance. You are lucky to receive a pack in 3 months and it's a miracle if it contains actual hormone!!


----------



## DudeBudBro (May 29, 2015)

NAPS is a joke. I wouldn't waste my time or money with those fools, let alone risk my health.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (May 29, 2015)

WTF!!!  No excuses for that blatant marketing campaign.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

Well that felt good...

Bye shill


----------

